# How many times have you pooped your pants?



## amysagirl (Jul 14, 2008)

???????????


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Twice

One time when I was like 6 years old, all of a sudden I had to go, and I was running back to the house, but didn't make it, lol. 

The other time it happened was when I was at a dorm party and it was the worst I have ever been drunk in my life, so I don't remember most of the night. They carried me down to my room for the night to sleep, but I woke up cause I had to go. I tried to open my bathroom door, but I couldn't get it open, so I ended up pulling down my pants and went right there at the door. Keep in mind I was still pretty loaded and half asleep when I did this, lol. It was kind of like being in a dream almost. So after the deed I ended up passing out right there at the door. It turned out the guy who I shared a bathroom with locked the door and forgot to unlock it. Luckely, I was a dorm cleaner that week so I had the keys to the utility closet and got to clean up the mess. Oh, it was nasty, haha.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't know. ...As an adult though, I did this on my trip to Italy last year. After the plane ride I had absoultely awful diarrhoea and was rushing back to the hotel (after a day of walking) and all of a sudden desparately needed to find a toilet. I tried to get to the hotel but -OOPPS!!

Diarrhoea doesn't wait for anybody. 
(Luckily that night I got my own room and didn't have to share with anyone -that would have been the worst!)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...why not ask the Colonel?!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am counting childhood, so 3+. :lol

No issues in adulthood though, but check back with me in 50 years.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Once in first grade ops


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

Once when I was in kindergarten (I think I must have had SA then!) because I was too afraid to ask to use the bathroom.

Once when I was a freshman in college because I thought I was going to fart. Luckily no-one was around and I took care of the mess without anyone knowing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Once - awful diarrhea - food poisoning, actually - 6th grade.

Shameful part - and here is a post I will likely delete. 
It was so bad, I had use sanitary napkins. I had new respect for those after that incident. We're talkin' almost a hospital visit bad.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Uhm, never?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Once when I was like 5 or so when I was sleeping


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm one of the lucky people who have never had this happen. I peed myself in the first grade, though. I came back and told my teacher that I slipped on some mop water. Hah.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

MAYBE 1-2 times since being potty trained? :lol 
I have peed on myself before a few times though, or came close. ops


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I have had around a couple of accidents when I was younger, and to this day I have came close to pooping my pants but I haven't, but I have had the urge to pee maybe due to overactive bladder, and luckily I have made it to the washroom most times ops


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Just did.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Good job?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boring :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drella said:


> I'm one of the lucky people who have never had this happen. I peed myself in the first grade, though. I came back and told my teacher that I slipped on some mop water. Hah.


At my school, and this was 1980-1982 timeframe, if somebody wet their pants, they got to wear groovy red/orange/white plaid bell-bottoms for the day.

I remember in 1982 one girl was standing at the teacher's desk when she let it rip. It was like dumping a bucket of water bad. She then let out a sigh. It wasn't funny then, but would be hilarious now. :lol

Same year, second grade, a girl who sat in front of me pointed out behind the desk of a girl across from us....she said to me:
"John, do you see that? That's tinkle!" :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

HumiliatedGuy said:


> Once when I was a freshman in college because I thought I was going to fart. Luckily no-one was around and I took care of the mess without anyone knowing.


 :lol ...I think I've done that before (when no one else was around though)!

I peed my pants too! When I was in Grade 3 -in front of the ENTIRE class since I had to give a presentation!! ops ops ...It was the teacher's fault since I asked her more than once if I could go to the toilet and she wouldn't all me to: "You should go at recess." ...when everyone knows that recess is for playing and you can't waste time visiting the bathroom :wtf :roll

I was really embarrassed too.

...I bet no one else here has ever fallen down the toilet!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Just did.


 :rofl


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> It was the teacher's fault since I asked her more than once if I could go to the toilet and she wouldn't all me to: "You should go at recess." ...when everyone knows that recess is for playing and you can't waste time visiting the bathroom :wtf :roll


Teachers need to be less strict about letting kids go to the toilet. :roll I remember not being able to go alot of the time too...and I have a small bladder so I have to pee alot... so my mom had to get me a dr.'s excuse just so I could go to the bathroom when I needed to!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Shauna The Dead said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > It was the teacher's fault since I asked her more than once if I could go to the toilet and she wouldn't all me to: "You should go at recess." ...when everyone knows that recess is for playing and you can't waste time visiting the bathroom :wtf :roll
> ...


...YEAH!!! :mum :mum :mum :yes ...:lol


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got this bad habit of farting in my sleep and the farts will often wake me up very confused going "Who just farted?! Oh! It was me.." Then I go back to sleep after I realize I was the one who farted. My friends think it's the funniest thing in the world that I fart in my sleep, anyhow.

Once, I farted in my sleep and thought nothing of it, but as I was putting my head back down to sleep I felt this warm sensation all over my pants. I was so tired this night I feel asleep wearing my clothes.

I get out of bed and check where my butt had been and sure enough there was a large brown circle about the size of a hoolahoop. I had just sharted all over my pants and on the bed. There was a huge brown circle on the back of my pants and I had no other pants to change into. It had to be one of the most embarassing and nauseating things I have ever done.

I tried to get the brown out of my jeans best I could, but as hard as I try they were still brown. I went down for breakfast at the hotel (I was staying at a hotel) and got my continental breakfast wearing my poo poo jeans.

Oh Lawdy.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Nice.

I have pooped my pants a couple times probably. I only remember one instance. I was at the top of the World Trade Center in NYC and I just couldn't make it to the bathroom in time. And I was about 10 years old. I left my soiled underwear in the stall and went continental the remainder of the day.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Not once today


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

i remember in 5th grade an indian kid **** his pants and diarrhea ran down his shorts and all over the carpet. i don't know why he did that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

many when i was young. I had IBS even back then...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Where else would you poop? In the washing machine? I don't think so.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe twice when I was a kid...once when my aunt was over. That was embarassing. I think I was four.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

HAHAH!! I love that running picture!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

never.
but for some reason lately people have been telling me stories of when they've **** themselves, and it's getting me pretty paranoid that i'll do it one day.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Just did.


 :banana

Lol. I can't recall ever having pooped my pants. I'll have to ask my mother when she comes home.
I peed myself occasionally as a child though. I kind of willingly peed my bed once as a kid, because I was half-dreaming and too lazy to get up. Good times.
I still pee in the shower.
OK, that's more than enough information from me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I once knew a girl who wanted to wear diapers all day and crap herself as an experiment.

She also thought about using kitty litter as a toilet too.

She was, uh, a bit unconventional.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha. i had a dream recently where i woke up in bed to find that i had **** my pants (skirt, actually), and the first thing i thought of in the dream was "i have to go post about this in that thread on SAS!!!"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ardrum said:


> I once knew a girl who wanted to wear diapers all day and crap herself as an experiment.


What baffles me is how this would even come into conversation. I bet the infantilists would love to recruit her into their legion of adult babies.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I saw a special about those people once on HBO and they are quite a disturbing bunch.

I can tolerate my fair share of peoples sexual deviances, but that is one that makes me squirm. Fat old men in diapers and bonnets, ugh...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'm fascinated with fetishes, but that's definitely up there amongst the most bizarre. I watched a program on Lifetime with a really pretty woman who wore diapers and slept in a crib, so I guess people are just into what they're into. Wow... yeah, I completely derailed this thread.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I once knew a girl who wanted to wear diapers all day and crap herself as an experiment.
> ...


I don't think there was any lead-up or transition... She just randomly mentioned this during class. Her mind...kind of wandered often.


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

never, except im pretty sure i have an overactive bladder beccause I'll be just fine and then BAM- I'm almost peeing myself.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, happened once when I was suffering from a pretty nasty bout of dysentery. It happened in the starting phase of the damn disease though. When it got worse, I felt like pooping every couple of minutes but nothing came when I went to the toilet. 
I actually kept a tally on one of the worst days and, believe it or not, I went to the toilet 53 times in 24 hours. I spent a total of 6 days in the hospital, half of which I probably spent in the toilet. 
Oh, the suffering! Those are probably the six worst days of my life so far.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ardrum said:


> I once knew a girl who wanted to wear diapers all day and crap herself as an experiment.


Nooooooooooooooooo way..... :lol :lol :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

HumiliatedGuy said:


> Once when I was a freshman in college because I thought I was going to fart.


LMAO! This thread is _killing_ me!!!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

infantilism or adult babies recruitment all over the world :rofl 

that is a weird fetish indeed


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Back in the day, there was some overnight camping field trip my elementary school organized every year. I remember one night we had the most wretched turkey meal and I **** myself hiking to a campfire, right in front of my classmates. To compound the embarrassment, my teacher was the one chosen to walk me back and...help me out.

Next year my friend **** his pants on the same hike. Friggin' turkey.


----------



## nicole1234 (Jul 16, 2008)

HumiliatedGuy said:


> Once when I was in kindergarten (I think I must have had SA then!) because I was too afraid to ask to use the bathroom.
> 
> Once when I was a freshman in college because I thought I was going to fart. Luckily no-one was around and I took care of the mess without anyone knowing.


you mean you sharted? :eyes


----------



## nicole1234 (Jul 16, 2008)

I havent crapped my pants since I was 2 yrs old but I did pee myself after passing out drunk one night age 18


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

One of my old friends on his birthday sharted his pants because they were drinking way too much and got alcohol poisoning, glad he was fine, but he didn't learn from that ( drinking I mean obsessively) He got really drunk and stole a vehicle and ended up in jail :sigh. That is why I opted out from drinking now, it has been a good 3 months, and since I am taking meds mixing both are just ridiculous.... even though it gets you drunk faster lol


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

my thoughts regarding this thread:
*WTF?*



ardrum said:


> Just did.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

All the time. Whoops, just let another one go.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

nicole1234 said:


> *I havent crapped my pants since I was 2 yrs old *but I did pee myself after passing out drunk one night age 18


same.
I once peed myself as an adult, half drunk and laughing with a friend over the state of a water hose. You know how when you're drunk anything looks funny? We were in stitches and well, oops.



letitrock said:


> my thoughts regarding this thread:
> *WTF?*


:lol true.



AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> All the time. Whoops, just let another one go.


:rofl


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

when I was a kid prob a lot xD

Not as bad as a mate who was so drunk he **** himself on another friends couch. He's now known as the "party pooper" xD


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm sure when we're babies, we all do it a lot. But as an adult, I've never done it.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Not since infancy. Since then I have always been able to hold it, even when urgent.

But it happened to my friend, right before my eyes. :shock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread just outdoes the public bathroom threads.

Potty Protection Papers for the win. :lol


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Never, that I know of.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

When I was about 7 and I had an anxiety attack because I thought something I did killed my pet goose... I passed out too.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG! we can see who voted for how many times they've pooped their pants!

Is nothing sacred? :eek :blush :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol

uke I think I'll give ice-tea a miss from now on.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

One time in kindergarten. We were celebrating Cinco de Mayo outdoors (90+ degrees) and had all kinds of Mexican food. I had my little 'accident' not too long after. Now that's a childhood memory I'd like to forget!


----------

